# has anyone used TCP global paint yet? its cheap!



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

has anybody tried using there paint on your low lows ? if so any pictures out there ? im thinking of buying there paint since it is affordable and making my garage a temporary booth lol , check out there colors 
http://www.tcpglobal.com/restorationshop/rspcolors.aspx


whats the diffrence in this paint , a friend of mine said Urethane is good for cars with hydros being that our cars move allot and i guess the paint will have some flex in it , is that correct ? this is somewhat new to me , just trying to get some info ..

AE - Acrylic Enamel 
AU - Acrylic Urethane 
AL - Acrylic Lacquer 
UB - Urethane Basecoat


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

I would recommend it that's all I use including clear..


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Jun 18 2010, 04:58 PM~17826136
> *I would recommend it that's all I use including clear..
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro!! and thanks , what kind of paint did you go with ..urethane? and does it have a good shine ? cant tell by this picture if it shines well.,,but from i can see it looks good


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Urathane... And ya da colors are nice and bright I really like there urathane clear


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Shits good, use it.


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

heres one


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

hell yeah guys thanks , thats all i needed to make my decision! that M.C must be that cobalt blue color... its nice ! orale homies , thanks for the pics and info..


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Jun 18 2010, 02:29 PM~17825879
> *
> whats the diffrence in this paint , a friend of mine said Urethane is good for cars with hydros being that our cars move allot and i guess the paint will have some flex in it , is that correct ? this is somewhat new to me , just trying to get some info ..
> 
> ...


AE- slowest drying out of the auto paint lineup, some say not as durable as urethanes, think of duplicolor.
AU- another name for urethane paints
AL- fast drying, not as durable as urethane
UB- you need to clear coat this as its just as its name implies a basecoat, that will flash to a flat finish that needs to be cleared.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

TcpGlobal Also Sells House of Kolor Pretty Cheap Too that's where I ordered my HoK Paint and Clear from along with other supplies and got it all at a Reasonable Pice.  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

what color is that monte? and anybody have pics of the other blue colors they have?


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

im really intersted to hear some more feedback on the tcp paint


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

this was done with their pearl line and hok clear the pearl look hela nice


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

that looks really nice! do you have any complaints on the stuff or is it pretty decent quality? im not trying to shoot a 10k paint job, i just want something that looks good


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Any pics of their Kandy


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

their warehouse is 2 blocks from my work


----------

